# Human Rights Violation In Canada



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how world wide the G20 Toronto summit protests extended but I'm hoping everyone can do a couple youtube searches and watch the 1000's of videos documenting the massive amounts of human rights violation by the police. I'm just wondering if anyone else saw it or was a witness to it. I was so disturbed and mad that this is happening right here in Canada. What was your reaction?


----------

